# Thinking about handgun for deer hunting and or hogs.  suggestions please



## Worlldbeater (Nov 5, 2021)

I prefer a revolver.  I can reload 45 apc, 357 mag as well as 44 mag.  I have owned all three before but never hunted with them.  44 mag was a little to much for me but I am open.


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 5, 2021)

A 44 mag in a heavier gun might be a solution.
Or a 45 colt in something like a Blackhawk.
Both rounds can be had from mild to wild.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks Lilly.    Ruger makes good pistols.  I'm Thinking something with a six in barrel.  I reload so I can back off a little


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 5, 2021)

I recently acquired a 460 s&w so I know recoil.
Luckley The muzzle break settles it a bit.
Now a 44 Redhawk seems tame.
If you can load for a 44 I would go for that.
Its a great round, even loaded down a little.


----------



## Newt2 (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm a little biased, but I recommend a .41 Magnum. I shot a few .44's, but never felt the need to have one. To me, the .41 does everything a .44 does with less recoil. More like a hot .357.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Nov 5, 2021)

thanks My brother had a 41 and really liked it


----------



## Worlldbeater (Nov 5, 2021)

I have never shot more than snakes and small game with a 38 or 22  so I really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 5, 2021)

I took the plunged into handgun hunting hogs and deer a few years back. I went with a Ruger SB in .44mag with a 10" barrel for woods hunting. I went with a scoped TC Encore in 7mm/08 for field hunting. My wrists are shot from 30 years of line work. Im no big brawny guy. Neither handgun was what I would consider bad on recoil. I loved them. Killed hogs, coyotes, and deer with both. I was partial to the .44mag round. Just needed the other handgun for fields and could top that one with a scope.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Nov 6, 2021)

For years I carry a short gun into the woods to hunt with and have accumulated many choices . Of the 3 you listed my first choice would be the 44. Though the 357 can be used, shot placement and distance is much more critical than the 44. If recoil is an issue remember you can use 44 special loads as well. As for guns, I lean toward S&W's first, the Ruger are tanks and would be my second choice. Recently picked up a Taurus Raging Hunter and carried a Taurus 44 as a hip gun for years with no complaints.
 Practice much and know your limitations. Most of mine carry some sort of optics as the main gun, at 65 my eyes arent as sharp as they use to be.


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 6, 2021)

I have a ruger super blackhawk in 44 mag with a 7 1/2" barrel.  I shoot 240 grain Winchester jacketed soft points.  With the hogue grip the recoil is mild. And it is very accurate.  I wish all my firearms had the trigger of that single action revolver.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 6, 2021)

gma1320 said:


> I have a ruger super blackhawk in 44 mag with a 7 1/2" barrel.  I shoot 240 grain Winchester jacketed soft points.  With the hogue grip the recoil is mild. And it is very accurate.  I wish all my firearms had the trigger of that single action revolver.


I had one I loved, same setup you described, right down to the ammo. I donated it to a methhead undocumented house guest a few years ago .


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 6, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I had one I loved, same setup you described, right down to the ammo. I donated it to a methhead undocumented house guest a few years ago .


That was one of several you had stolen if I remember correctly.  I can't stand a theif myself.


----------



## savgashooter (Nov 6, 2021)

Worlldbeater said:


> I prefer a revolver.  I can reload 45 apc, 357 mag as well as 44 mag.  I have owned all three before but never hunted with them.  44 mag was a little to much for me but I am open.



I am taking a bit of a different twist to your question.  You state, "I have owned all three" which kind of tells me that you currently do not own any appropriate big game handguns.  That also tells me that as of the second week or so of the Ga. Deer season you have not fired / practiced with an appropriate big game handgun: personally sir, any living animal deserve competent hunters / shooters and nothing you have said gives me any indication that you are competent with a handgun and will become so in the 2021 big game season.  If you truly want to hunt deer with a revolver then go out and buy a Ruger Security Six .22 (Because it is a revolver) and practice with it for the next 4 months if you can find ammo.  This will refine handgun marksmanship at a minimum of cost and prevent developing bad habits from higher recoil handguns. Practice from field positions, not sandbags off a bench.  When you can keep them all in the kill zone of a deer from field positions then get yourself an appropriate revolver (your preference) in .357, .41, .44 Mag. whatever, they will all kill deer and practice the same way with that.  Learn the max distance you can keep your shots in the kill zone from different field positions and live with it. Do that and in 2022 you will be ready to big game hunt with a handgun.  

Forgive me if I am just way off base and you are a highly qualified with handguns but your message did not lead me in that direction.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Nov 7, 2021)

Savgashooter  no offense taken.  I do have several handguns and shoot them often  and am a pretty good shot and do hunt small game with them.  I don't own a hand gun that I would want to hunt large game with.  I am thinking ahead to next  year.  
NChillbilly sorry about your break in.  
Thanks guys for all the suggestions.  Had a S&W 1955 target in 45acp once and loved it.  Had to let it go due to hard times.  The three rounds I mentioned are ones I am set up to reload.  Looks like most of yall prefer the 44mag.  
Up early today about to take my 11 year old granddaughter deer hunting.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Nov 7, 2021)

A 44 in a Redhawk would be manageable for you I think. If not, a Super Redhawk surely would. 

I had both an S&W 629 and a Redhawk in 44 and the Redhawk was much easier to shoot.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 7, 2021)

I am a firm believer in the Ruger Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk.  _ own and use the Blackhawk in 41 Mag and 45 Colt, and love them.  I have used them very successfully on both Deer and Hog.  I have also used the Super Blackhawk 44 Mag with the same results.  For hunting, I use a Keith type hard cast SWC bullet with fantastic results.  I have used the 45 ACP on one occasion but prefer the 45 Colt.  I have used the 357 Mag, it works, but prefer the larger bore.  The Smith and Wesson model Revolvers in 41 mag and 44 Mag also work GREAT_


----------



## Newt2 (Nov 7, 2021)

I haven't had any experience with hogs, but I have taken most of my deer with handguns. At first it was with the .41 Magnum with Sierra 210 gr JHC reloads, a Ruger Blackhawk then a Ruger Redhawk.. After a while, I got a Ruger GP100 .357 and took a number of deer with factory 158 gr Hydra-Shok bullets. 

After shotgun. muzzleloader and rifle, I settled on the handgun. Challenging, adventurous and rewarding.


----------



## chicjames (Nov 16, 2021)

I was trying to find out if GA had a minimum barrel length required for hunting, but I haven't been able to find anything in the hunting regs. Is there no minimum barrel length law? Thanks.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Nov 18, 2021)

chicjames said:


> I was trying to find out if GA had a minimum barrel length required for hunting, but I haven't been able to find anything in the hunting regs. Is there no minimum barrel length law? Thanks.


No regulations on barrel length in GA. I've heard it used to be 6," but that was long ago and is no more.


----------



## chicjames (Nov 23, 2021)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> No regulations on barrel length in GA. I've heard it used to be 6," but that was long ago and is no more.


Thanks a lot. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## basshappy (Dec 19, 2021)

Worlldbeater said:


> I prefer a revolver.  I can reload 45 apc, 357 mag as well as 44 mag.  I have owned all three before but never hunted with them.  44 mag was a little to much for me but I am open.



.41magnum for deer in Georgia is excellent cartridge.  Takes down the deer.  I wonder if a heavier .44 load would be needed for a hog though.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 20, 2021)

Hogs go down easy with a head or neck shot. 
10mm,. 41 or 44 Mag will put one down too with a heart, lung hit.


----------

